# Firefox does not play videos from NBA.COM and other sites



## Simon2 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hello,

I really hope that posting here will help to find out where is the problem.

I just don't understand, why videos in such sites like NBA.COM or any other just doesn't play. Seems like Windows Media Player (mine is 11th version) is used to play videos in several sites. Not a flash player, like in youtube. So, those videos doesnt play, and when i hit button "play", several notes quickly appears over that button, then "Ready" note appears. And nothing happens next. Video does not play, black windows shows and thats all. I can hit "play" as much as I want. Here is the screenshot:










Well, I have a laptop, which is connected on the same internet, on the same router. It plays videos. Maybe that's because that laptop uses old version of WMP, default one, which came with Windows? I tried to look on settings of firefox and WMP. It looks now identical to laptop's.

So, what should I do? Where is the problem - with firefox, with firewall, with internet configurations or with Windows Media Player? What should I do to watch videos in my browser?

Thanks and looking forward to your answer. Sorry for my bad English.

P.S. I have those files - npdsplay.dll ; npdrmv2.dll ; npwmsdrm.dll - they doesn't help. Also, I tried to deselected "UDP" in wmp settings. It doesn't help too.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Well I use WMP10 and FF 1.5.0.9 and the vids play mine. Hopefully one of WMP11's cheerleaders will chime in with a solution.


----------



## SixFeetUnder (Feb 4, 2007)

I won't be able to test the WMP older version theory, since I'm running Media Edition and WMP version 10 is not compatible, only version 11.

I am very anxious to see the outcome of this thread, since I have never been able to see video streams or listen to audio streams from radio station sites since I started using FireFox on my notebook.


----------



## Simon2 (Feb 5, 2007)

But i think it is not a problem with firefox because i tried to view videos with opera and IE too. All the same.


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

there doesn't seem to be one set answer when this happens...

here's a couple things you can try
open wmp11>tools>options>privacy tab...clear the history and cache....close wmp then try the site.

disable your firewall and try the site (don't forget to turn it back on afterward)

you say you have the 3 dll files...did you copy them to the C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins folder as it suggests in this article here

i would carefully read/reread that article and try some of the suggestions offered within. the answer is prob. in there


----------



## SixFeetUnder (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't know if it works for video, but I copied those three files you mentioned to my Windows Media Player folder in Program Files, and now I can hear audio streams just fine.
Here's the mozilla forums link for the thread I started.
http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=517570
Again, I'll try other videos, and I just tried watching google videos and it works there too.
I'm thinking maybe it's the location of where you put those three files. Maybe go to that thread, or if you don't want to, here is a portion of it that shows the files I got, that worked for me.
-----------------------------------
If some of the files are still missing, you can download the individual files from dlldump.com:

* npdsplay.dll: http://www.dlldump.com/download-dll-files_new.php/dllfiles/N/npdsplay.dll/3.0.2.629/download.html (this is the updated version)
* npwmsdrm.dll: http://www.dlldump.com/download-dll-files_new.php/dllfiles/N/npwmsdrm.dll/9.00.00.3250/download.html
* npdrmv2.dll: http://www.dlldump.com/download-dll-files_new.php/dllfiles/N/npdrmv2.dll/9.00.00.32508/download.html

Download them to the Windows Media Player directory (usually C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player) and then restart Firefox.


----------



## Simon2 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hello,

Thanks that you guys are dealing with me 



> there doesn't seem to be one set answer when this happens...
> 
> here's a couple things you can try
> open wmp11>tools>options>privacy tab...clear the history and cache....close wmp then try the site.


Doesn't work.



> you say you have the 3 dll files...did you copy them to the C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins folder as it suggests in this article here


Yes, don't work...

SixFeetUnder, i tried everything that is possible with those 3 files...

I'll try to study that article, but it is so complicated  I WILL TRY


----------



## Simon2 (Feb 5, 2007)

I fixed this problem. The only thing that was needed was to update my WMP. Just by clicking Help -> Check for updates


----------



## Denver Dave (Jan 27, 2007)

> I won't be able to test the WMP older version theory, since I'm running Media Edition and WMP version 10 is not compatible, only version 11.


I'm running Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 (just came on a PC bought in 2007). Initially I was running Windows Media Player 10 just fine and I'm sorry that I did, but I "upgraded" to Windows Media Player 11. Worked through the missing 3 files for FireFox and thought I was all right, but have discovered that I'm not hearing Mono sound with the player (can with other applications). Mono Sound discussion here:
http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/541727-no-mono-sound-windows-media.html

I'm not sure if I'm going to install third-party codecs or try to drop back to version 10. Others seem to be having more luck with the third-party codec route.


----------



## Novoa (Feb 25, 2007)

Simon2 said:


> I fixed this problem. The only thing that was needed was to update my WMP. Just by clicking Help -> Check for updates


What version of WMP 11 are you running?

I'm having this same problem with NBA.com videos (not with CNN, for example). I've tried messing with the dll files or clearing history and cache, but nothing works.

Any other thing I should try?

Thanks!


----------



## Simon2 (Feb 5, 2007)

Well, I think you have to have Windows Media Player 11.

Also, a lot depends on your internet connection speed i think.


----------



## jthorgo (Jan 23, 2008)

i to also have the same problem im running media player 11 version 11.0.6000.6336 but a friend of mine is running version 11.0.6000.6324 and he has no problem


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

jthorgo said:


> i to also have the same problem im running media player 11 version 11.0.6000.6336 but a friend of mine is running version 11.0.6000.6324 and he has no problem


This thread is over a year old.

Start your own and provide some more details.


----------



## plaifender (Jun 3, 2008)

UpDATE to this thread.
AFter having huge problems opening wmp streaming video in Firefox, (specifically with NBA.COM).I discovered that many firefox add-ons/extensions can cause problems with streaming video playback and coninuous refresh problems. In particular, the Skype firefox extension. The skype firefox extension can cause web pages and video windows to continuously refresh. (which was happening in my case). My fix was to simply uninstall the skype extension by going to Tools--->Add-ons, then selecting either extensions or themes and deleting the respective extension.


----------

